# limpeza de sensor de temperatura/humidade



## c.bernardino (7 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Caros senhores,

Hoje reparei na necessidade de limpar o pluviometro da Davis pro 2, que estava obstruido por .... teias de aranha.
Tudo resolvido mas a minha questão é...

não será necessário limpar o sensor temp/HR da estação. está dentro dos pratos e estes tambem estavam cheios de teias de aranha por fora?

os valores que registo neste momento  não são estranhos e batem certo pelas estações vizinhas mas fiquei com esta dúvida.

abc


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Já houve situações com Davis que as ditas teias de aranha (e até formigas) começam a mexer com os valores porque isolam os sensores, especialmente o de humidade. Se está tudo bem, é mesmo ao critério de cada um, mas se calhar mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------

